

TCPCopy: A Live Flow Reproduction Tool to Support Real Testing of Server Apps - wangbin579
https://github.com/wangbin579/tcpcopy

======
wangbin579
Unlike tcpreplay, tcpcopy is mainly used for replaying network traffic to
servers either offline or in real-time.

This tool is mature and has been already used in many famous companies such as
taobao and Netease in China.

BTW, it is free.

------
eagle518
tcpcopy is a good tool.

------
laruence
awesome tool!

